# Full Relapse



## Anakronak (Jun 16, 2010)

2 months ago I recovered from this. Completely. The world and me and everything in between was normal again. And then around mid August I smoked some weed and slowly slid right back into it. I know. I'm such a fucking idiot I practically deserve it.

But has anyone else ever had something like this happen to them? Did you ever make it back again?


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fucking BUMMER.








and no.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

It comes and goes for me. It'll go away again - don't panic.








Doesn't sound like weed 's a good idea for you though. I'd lay off it when you can.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

Drugs are bad, mmmmkay?


----------



## SixStringRoad (Sep 4, 2010)

This happened to me too. I smoked weed, and then i stopped and 5 months later my anxiety and dp/dr disappeared. then i was stupid enough to go back into smoking it, along side trying salvia once and smoked throughout the whole year. and now its trying to take me over with its full wrath. still didn't take me over completely though because im fighting it everyday. I stopped smoking august 27 of 2010. for some reason my anxiety, DP/DR are weak as hell these passed few days. just imagine urself being pulled to the ground when u feel dp coming along so that you dont feel high.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

You've been in hell and managed to escape to smoke you back again. I don't know what to say.
Many of my friends did drugs, I did never. I'm stuck in DP, they do not. Isn't it ironic ? But that's just life I guess.
Now back to topic:
Hopefully you will recover again, but try to avoid drugs in future.

Good Luck


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

How did you orginally get DP? and what did you do to make it go the first time? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## EricMuccino (Jun 17, 2012)

Anakronak said:


> 2 months ago I recovered from this. Completely. The world and me and everything in between was normal again. And then around mid August I smoked some weed and slowly slid right back into it. I know. I'm such a fucking idiot I practically deserve it.
> 
> But has anyone else ever had something like this happen to them? Did you ever make it back again?


literally the same exact thing happened to me haha. Are you good now? I'd love to hear what happened.


----------



## The Heretic (Feb 3, 2006)

Anakronak said:


> 2 months ago I recovered from this. Completely. The world and me and everything in between was normal again. And then around mid August I smoked some weed and slowly slid right back into it. I know. I'm such a fucking idiot I practically deserve it.
> 
> But has anyone else ever had something like this happen to them? Did you ever make it back again?


Stay away from the weed, you'll get back to where you want to be. It may not happen over night but it will happen. Weed will induce mental probs, anything that was underlying will resurface. I say this but I imagine you already know this.


----------

